# September 2008 meetup discussions



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Although we currently cannot give firm dates for the next meetup - we do know that it will be in September.

Keep you eyes on this thread for more announcements 

Tony
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

KatieD said:


> Im going to sound totally thick dense and stupid but what sort of meets are these?? Can anyone come?? Where are they usually?
> 
> XX


Anyone can come.

This time round it will be in a large hotel with a banqueting suite or alternatively a conference centre... back to the way we used to do the meetups.

It will be over 2 days rather than 3 - Starting on a Saturday morning and departing on the Sunday around lunch time.

During the daytime there will be fun for the IVF miracles (games, face painting etc) and in the evening there will be a 3 course meal and hopefully entertainment.

The whole concept of the meetup is to meet new FF friends and also finaly catch up with some old FF buddies 

This is open to all FF members.

Tony
x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Ooooh, are you gonna have a disco?        Sounds like a better plan for meeting people by just having one main evening event rather than two    I wanna come but will probably be too near my due date to travel far  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'd like to come but I always seem to have to back out


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hopefully me, Davie & Kara will be able to make this one, as we plan to be down south visiting relatives/friends in Essex, Oxford & St Albans in September so might be a bit nearer to the meet than Scotland  

Thinking back the last one I attended was 4 years ago  

Would be nice to catch up with some old peeps and new again  

Gx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Me will be there again!! Loved the last one, please let me know the dates as I also have a wedding in september so hopefully can combine the lot when travelling.........


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Oooo I will be there  
Fluffs we can make sure there is a room set up ready for delivery, just in case


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't think I will be able to make it      

Depends on the arrival and where it is might make it down for the day on Saturday


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hopefully we are able to come

Sonia xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

oh I like the sound of this - hopefully I'll be able to attend
xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh we might be in for this one !!!

Will watch out for dates, etc.

T xx


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Oooooh, a meet up?!

I'd be interested


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Oooo one i might be able to make    Depending where/when ofcourse...

Bekie


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone know where the meet might be? 

Maria xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello, I ve not checked this thread for a while and I was wondering if the dates for this meet had been announced yet. We would hopefully like to come if it ties in with a trip to england we will have to make for my step brothers wedding.!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Any plans 

what about a Mini Meet ?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Im sorry girls but unfortunately our plans for a September meet havent been a success  

We will of course carry on with our plans which will now be directed at the meet next year which I think will be April time.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OK but not April 20th


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

See you in April   

xx


----------

